# Openldap Mini-Howto

## kobler

Hi @

Dies ist ein copy paste Mini-Howto für Openldap. LDAP steht für Lightweight Directory Access Protocol und hier wird nur eine simple Methode angewendet, um einen LDAP-Server zu konfigurieren. Achtung: Hier werden keine Verschlüsselungsmethoden verwendet !!

Deshalb ist es besser, das offizielle Gentoo-Howto auf  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml  zu benutzen!

Du solltest auch unbedingt einen Blick auf diese Seite http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin21/ werfen.

Na gut, ich habe Dich gewarnt. Los gehts:

Pakete installieren, falls nicht schon geschehen.

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.1.26  +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm -ipv6 -kerberos -odbc +perl +readline -samba -sasl (-slp) +ssl +tcpd 0 kB

 
```

```

# emerge openldap migrationtools

 
```

bitte in /var/lib nachsehen, ob die Verzeichnisse existieren

sodann Berechtigungen setzen.

```

# chown ldap:ldap /var/lib/openldap-ldbm /var/lib/openldap-data /var/lib/openldap-slurp

```

Hier wird als LDAP Server: 192.168.0.2 verwendet, wer`s anders hat sollte seinen wählen oder alles auf 127.0.0.1 setzen.

Zunächst wird die /etc/openldap/slapd.conf angepasst:

```

######################################################

# Anfang von /etc/openldap/slapd.conf 

######################################################

# Welche schemas gebraucht werden, richtet sich nach den individuellen Anforderungen

#

include         /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/corba.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/java.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/misc.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/openldap.schema

schemacheck off

# LDAPv2 Client Verbindungen erlauben.

allow bind_v2

pidfile         /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile        /var/run/openldap/slapd.args

#Verschlüsselung, das sollten Sie später nutzen:

#password-hash {crypt}

#TLSCertificateFile /etc/ssl/ldap.pem

#TLSCertificateKeyFile /etc/openldap/ssl/ldap.pem

#TLSCACertificateFile /etc/ssl/ldap.pem

#########################################################

# ldbm database definitions

#########################################################

#

database ldbm

suffix "dc=ldapdaten,dc=de"

rootdn "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de"

#

# Um ein verschlüsseltes root Passwort zu generieren

# benutzen Sie bitte /etc/ssl/certs/slappasswd -h {Md5}

# das Ergebnis kopieren und in diese Datei einfügen

# rootpw {MD5}-Summe

#

#rootpw {MD5}-Summe

# zunächst ohne Verschlüsselung und im Klartext (böse,böse,böse) ;-))

rootpw      secret

#

directory       /var/lib/openldap-data

# Indexe definieren

#

index objectClass   eq,pres

index ou,cn,mail,surname,givenname   eq,pres,sub

index uidNumber,gidNumber,loginShell   eq,pres

index uid,memberUid   eq,pres,sub

index nisMapName,nisMapEntry   eq,pres,sub

# Bitte ausprobieren ob die Zugriffsrechte funktionieren 

# Wenn nicht, bitte selbständig abändern ;-)

access to attr=userPassword

   by dn.base="cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" write

   by self write

   by anonymous auth

   by * none

    

# Damit Benutzer in eigenem Verzeichnis Einträge

# hinzufügen, ändern oder löschen können.

access to dn="^.*,uid=([^,]+),ou=People,(.*)$"

   by dn="uid=$1,ou=People,$2" write

   by * none

access to *

   by dn.base="cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" write

   by self write

   by * read

#########################################################

# Ende von /etc/openldap/slapd.conf 

#########################################################

```

Sodann wird die /etc/openldap/ldap.conf angepasst:

```

#########################################################

# Anfang von /etc/openldap/ldap.conf 

#########################################################

#

SIZELIMIT 12

TIMELIMIT 15

DEREF never

BASE dc=ldapdaten,dc=de

URI ldap://192.168.0.2

TLS_REQCERT allow

#

#########################################################

# Ende von /etc/openldap/ldap.conf

#########################################################

```

LDAP Server starten:

```

# rc-update add slapd default

# /etc/init.d/slapd start

```

Wenn ein OK erscheint ist alles OK. 

Schlaue Leute testen den ldap.daemon mit:

```

# ldapsearch -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -d 255

```

und erhalten den Fehler "user not found: no secret in database"

 :Wink: 

Mit Hilfe der MigrationTools werden einige configs in das LDIF-Format übersetzt. Doch es müssen noch einige Variablen in der Konfigurationsdatei "/usr/share/migrationtools/migrate_common.ph" angepasst werden.

```

cd /usr/share/migrationtools/

$DEFAULT_MAIL_DOMAIN = "ldapdaten.de";

$DEFAULT_BASE = "dc=ldapdaten,dc=de";

$DEFAULT_MAIL_HOST = "mail.ldapdaten.de";

$EXTENDED_SCHEMA = 1;

```

# Für die Authentifizierung benötigte Dateien erstellen

```

 export ETC_SHADOW=/etc/shadow #ob man`s wirklich braucht weiss ich nicht

./migrate_base.pl > /tmp/base.ldif

./migrate_group.pl /etc/group /tmp/group.ldif

./migrate_hosts.pl /etc/hosts /tmp/hosts.ldif

./migrate_passwd.pl /etc/passwd /tmp/passwd.ldif

```

Jetzt die erstellten LDIF-Dateien dem LDAP-Server hinzufuegen.

# Die Reihenfolge könnte wichtig sein und jede Zeile einzeln aufrufen!

```

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -f /tmp/base.ldif

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -f /tmp/group.ldif

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -f /tmp/hosts.ldif

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -f /tmp/passwd.ldif

 

cd /etc

```

Als LDAP-Passwort wird "secret" eingegeben. Das Passwort kann später geändert werden, wie in der slapd.conf beschrieben.

Es kann sein, dass beim Importieren der passwd.ldif  ein Fehler auftritt. Die Ursache wurde noch nicht identifiziert. Macht nichts, weitermachen.  :Wink:  Die Daten können nachher alle von Hand eingetragen werden.

[EDIT]

In der /tmp/passwd.ldif können die Einträge:

```

#objectClass: kerberosSecurityObject

#krbName: user@LOCALHOST

```

zum Einlesefehler führen. Diese Zeilen können in jedem Datensatz gelöscht werden, danach sollte es gehen.

[EDIT Ende]

Als nächstes kommt die /etc/ldap.conf in den nano -w:

```

#########################################################

# Anfang der /etc/ldap.conf

#########################################################

#

# Mein LDAP Server ist:

host 192.168.0.2

#

# Die Suchbasis ist:

base dc=ldapdaten,dc=de

#

# Sicher ist der Port 636

# Wir nutzen aber den unsicheren Port 389 ;-))

port 389

#

# Das LDAP Server Zertifikat nicht überprüfen

#

tls_checkpeer no

#

#ssl on

#pam_password md5

#

#########################################################

# Ende der /etc/ldap.conf

#########################################################

```

Ein schönens configtool ist phpldapadmin.Ein Apache muß bereits installiert sein!

```

emerge phpldapadmin

```

Wer sein /htdocs woanders hat wird wissen wie er hier ändern muß. Ansonsten:

```

cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpldapadmin

```

In der /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpldapadmin/config.php

folgende Zeilen ändern:

```

$blowfish_secret = '1234567890';  ## oder was auch immer

$servers[$i]['name'] = 'LdapDaten'; ## oder was auch immer, ist nicht wichtig.

$servers[$i]['host'] = '192.168.0.2';

$servers[$i]['base'] = 'dc=ldapdaten,dc=de';

$servers[$i]['port'] = 389;

$servers[$i]['login_dn'] = 'cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de';

$servers[$i]['login_pass'] = 'secret'; ##(böse,böse) ;-)

$servers[$i]['auto_uid_number_search_base'] = 'ou=people,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de';

$servers[$i]['auto_uid_number_uid_pool_dn'] = 'cn=uidPool,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de';

$language = 'de';

```

Ob das bei der phpldapadmin Installation alles war? Habe ich vergessen und es kann auch jeder selbst probieren. In einen Browser wechseln, Cookies akzeptieren auswählen und mit:

```
   

http://localhost/phpldapadmin/index.php

```

die Anmeldung beginnen.

Mit herzlichem Dank an die Forenmitglieder, die mir hier schon mal geholfen haben.

[Nachtrag]

Je und je stellt sich die Frage nach der Zugangskontrolle über ldap. Um dies zu realisieren sind zwei Dateien zu modifizieren.

In der /etc/nsswitch.conf ist bei den drei Einträgen ldap zu ergänzen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/nsswitch.conf:
> 
> passwd:      compat  ldap
> ...

 

Sowie die /etc/pam.d/system-auth. Hier sind die Ergänzungen farbig dargestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> auth       required     /lib/security/pam_env.so
> ...

 

Bitte die Reihenfolge der Zeilen nicht verändern! 

Aber VORSICHT. Sollte ldap nicht sauber laufen kann man sich selbst, einschließlich root, aussperren. 

Auch nach einem Wechsel des Profils z.B. auf  2005.0 ist die Gefahr hoch, sich nicht mehr einloggen zu können.

Ansonsten:

Viel Spaß mit Gentoo!

[utf8-test@; sz=ß, ae=äÄ, oe=öÖ, ue=üÜ, q=qQ, <>,;.:-_'#+*~'`? \{} ()&%$§"!]Last edited by kobler on Mon Aug 22, 2005 7:31 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## tam

Klasse! Funktioniert fast.   :Smile: 

Ich habe das importieren der Accounts erstmaö übersprungen und wollte mit phpldapadmin ein Adressbuch eintrag anlegen, dann kriege ich aber folgendes zu sehen:

Konnte das Objekt dem LDAP-Server nicht hinzufügen. 

LDAP meldet: No such object

Fehlernummer: 0x20 (LDAP_NO_SUCH_OBJECT)

Beschreibung: That object does not exist.

----------

## Marlo

hi tam, 

nice to meet you.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe das importieren der Accounts erstmaö übersprungen ..

 

nun ja... .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...und wollte mit phpldapadmin ein Adressbuch eintrag anlegen, ..

 

gut so.  :Very Happy:  Kannst Du diesen Vorgang vielleicht etwas genauer beschreiben, damit ich diese potenzielle Fehlerquelle zukünftig ausschließen kann?

Da dies ein  *Quote:*   

> copy past 

 Howto sein soll, ist es auch so gemeint.

Also wirklich noch mal nachschauen, ob die Scripte so wie beschrieben, und nur so, eingefügt sind. Änderungen können später, wenn es rudimentär läuft, von dir durchgeführt werden.

Bitte poste das Ergebnis deiner Überprüfung, damit Deine Erfahrungen mit in das Howto einfließen können.

mfg

ma

----------

## tam

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Also wirklich noch mal nachschauen, ob die Scripte so wie beschrieben, und nur so, eingefügt sind. Änderungen können später, wenn es rudimentär läuft, von dir durchgeführt werden.

 

Das einzige was ich an deinen configs geändert habe war die IP. Alles andere habe ich übernommen.

Ich habe lediglich die migration tools und den import der vorhandenen accounts weggelassen.

Dann phpldapadmin aufgerufen und auf das [+]  vor dc=ldapdaten,dc=de geklickt, dann erscheint "Neuen Eintrag erzeugen".

Auf der rechten Seite erscheinen jetzt  die Vorlagen. Ich wähle "Address Book Entry (inetOrgPerson)" aus, geben Vor und Nachname ein, dann auf den "Proceed" Button. Dann auf der Confirm Seite auf den "Create Address" Button.

Jetzt erscheint die Fehlermeldung:

Fehler

Konnte das Objekt dem LDAP-Server nicht hinzufügen.

LDAP meldet: No such object

Fehlernummer: 0x20 (LDAP_NO_SUCH_OBJECT)

Beschreibung: That object does not exist.

----------

## Marlo

hi tam,

zunächst freut es mich, das ldap läuft und die ldbm ansprechbar ist. Machmal sind Fehlermeldungen ja was schönen  :Very Happy:  .

Auch scheint phpldapadmin richtig configuriert, so das  

hier die Ursache:

 *tam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Ich habe lediglich die migration tools und den import der vorhandenen accounts weggelassen.

 

mit dieser Wirkung:

 *tam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LDAP meldet: No such object
> 
> Fehlernummer: 0x20 (LDAP_NO_SUCH_OBJECT)
> ...

 

wahrscheinlich sind. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ldap beim Einrichten ein fragiles Instrument und es wäre sehr nett, wenn du doch noch mal mit den migration tools den ersten Import durchführst. Denn da wo nichts ist kann ldap nichts hinzufügen.   :Wink: 

Danach dürfte das Bearbeiten der Daten und das Hinzufügen von weiteren Datensätzen mit phpldapadmin möglich sein.

Gruß

Ma

Edit:

Tipp

Mit dem Befehl slapcat (man slapcat) kann man sehen, was in der ldap-Datenbank bereits vorhanden ist.

----------

## tam

Nachdem ich die migration Prozedur gemacht habe, klappt's jetzt auch mit dem phpldapadmin.  Allerding werden die user accounts nicht importiert. Base, Groups und Hosts klappt aber bei passwd kommt: (gekürzt)

adding new entry "uid=root,ou=People ...."

update failed

Undefiend attribute (17)

----------

## Marlo

Schön!

Openldap mit phpldapadmin funktioniert nach diesem Howto. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Zu der Fehlermeldung kann ich mich nur selbst zitieren:

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  Es kann sein, dass beim Importieren der passwd.ldif ein Fehler auftritt. Die Ursache wurde noch nicht identifiziert. Macht nichts, weitermachen.  Die Daten können nachher alle von Hand eingetragen werden. 
> 
> 

 

Ist doch schön, wenn selbst auf die vorhergesagten Fehlermeldungen verlaß ist.  :Razz: 

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit Openldap und phpldapadmin !

Gruß

Ma

----------

## tam

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Ist doch schön, wenn selbst auf die vorhergesagten Fehlermeldungen verlaß

 

Allerdings.   :Smile: 

Auf diesem Weg nochmal ein dickes Danke. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal probiert das openldap 'mal eben' zu installieren, hatte aber nicht geklappt. Mit Deinem HOWTO ist es innerhalb von Minuten mit c&p erledigt.

----------

## belial666

Schlaue Leute testen den ldap.daemon mit:

```

# ldapsearch -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -d 255

 
```

und erhalten den Fehler...bis hierher kam ich....

dann:

```

migrationtools # ldapsearch -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -d 255

dap_create

Enter LDAP Password:

ldap_bind_s

ldap_simple_bind_s

ldap_sasl_bind_s

ldap_sasl_bind

ldap_send_initial_request

ldap_new_connection

ldap_int_open_connection

ldap_connect_to_host: TCP 192.168.0.23:389

ldap_new_socket: 3

ldap_prepare_socket: 3

ldap_connect_to_host: Trying 192.168.0.23:389

ldap_connect_timeout: fd: 3 tm: -1 async: 0

ldap_ndelay_on: 3

ldap_is_sock_ready: 3

ldap_is_socket_ready: error on socket 3: errno: 111 (Connection refused)

ldap_close_socket: 3

ldap_perror

ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (81)

```

ein netstate sagt:

```

migrationtools # netstat -na | grep 389

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     389374 /tmp/OSL_PIPE_1002_SingleOfficeIPC_e8cf11d2af991c3361e2839fe69429f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     389375

unix  15     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     389318 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     389317

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9389

```

also kein ldap/slapd?

wo hab ich einen fehler gemacht? bin 100 pro nach howto gegangen...

ein /etc/ini.d/slapd restart bringt:

```

/etc/init.d/slapd restart

* Stopping ldap-server...                                                               [ ok ]

* Starting ldap-server...                                                                 [ ok ]

```

hab keine ahnung warum das nicht geht....

belial

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

wenn du vor diesem Howto schon mal eine ldbm kreiert hattes dann gehe bitte nach /var/lib/openldap-data und lösche sie. Danach das Howto von Anfang an nochmal beginnen.

Hattes du bisher noch kein ldap auf deinem System einfach weitermachen.

 :Razz: 

Gruß

Ma

----------

## belial666

hallo...

Der LDAP server läuft, clients können sich anmelden, addressdatenbank funktioniert auch...

ABER

zum teil wirklich sehr langsam... mitunter warten die user 10 min um am login vorbei zukommen (benutzer werden noch recht schnell angezeigt...wenn ich dann jedoch einen benutzer anklicke und der name in die "Benutzer:" - zeile eingetragen wird und der cursor dann auf die "Passwort:" - zeile springt kann das schon gut 7 min dauern....)

ich habe zur selben zeit, vom selben client via console ein login zum selben user gestartet....ergebnis: rasend schnell....(ich war bereits wieder abgemeldet als die GUI "fast" angemeldet war.....

woran kann das liegen?

zur info:

LDAP-server:

Gentoo

kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

HT enabled

Net: 100MBit

XEON-2,66GHz

Clients:

Suse

kernel-2.4.21-99-default

Net: 100MBit

Celeron 2,8GHz

bei max 20 Clients sollten doch 100MBit rein fürs /home/ ausreichend sein, oder?!

Noch etwas, was mir nicht einlleuchten will:

```

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 fd=55 ACCEPT from IP=192.168.1.13:1124 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=0 BIND dn="" method=128

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=0 text=

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=1 SRCH base="dc=viola,dc=netz" scope=2 filter="(uid=dr)"

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=1 text=

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=2 SRCH base="dc=viola,dc=netz" scope=2 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(|(memberUid=dr)(uniqueMember=uid=dr,ou=people,dc=viola,dc=netz)))"

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=2 SRCH attr=cn userPassword memberUid uniqueMember gidNumber

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 op=2 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=2 text=

Dec  2 14:25:14 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=13815 fd=55 closed

```

Es gibt definitiv "keine" 2 Einträge mit diesem namen (uid=dr)

:confused

belial

----------

## Marlo

 *belial666 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Der LDAP server läuft, clients können sich anmelden, addressdatenbank funktioniert auch...
> 
> ...ABER
> ...

 

Vielleicht an phpldapadmin? Apache? Wurde Apache auch mit anderen Anwendungen getestet? Am Ldap liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht, da er ja "rasend schnell" ist. 

 *belial666 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Es gibt definitiv "keine" 2 Einträge mit diesem namen (uid=dr)
> 
> 

 

Ja, dieses Phänomen kenne ich auch und habe leider keine Lösung.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## belial666

dieses problem tritt leider nicht nur mit "dopplungen" auf....

```
Dec  6 11:46:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15334 op=2 SRCH base="dc=viola,dc=netz" scope=2 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(|(memberUid=sc)(uniqueMember=uid=sc,ou=people,dc=viola,dc=netz)))"

Dec  6 11:46:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15334 op=2 SRCH attr=cn userPassword memberUid uniqueMember gidNumber

Dec  6 11:46:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15334 op=2 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=4 text=

Dec  6 11:46:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15334 fd=68 closed

```

->uniqueMember=uid=sc

könnte das damit zusammenhängen?

weiter ist mir dies hier aufgefallen:

```
Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 fd=72 ACCEPT from IP=192.168.1.31:1026 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 op=0 BIND dn="" method=128

Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=0 text=

Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 op=1 SRCH base="dc=viola,dc=netz" scope=2 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(cn=0))"

Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 op=1 SRCH attr=cn userPassword memberUid uniqueMember gidNumber

Dec  6 11:58:57 srv02 slapd[7783]: conn=15346 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

```

der filter: filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(cn=0))" sucht eigentlich nach uid=0/gid=0? (vermute ich zumindest)

zu apache.... ??? was hat apache mit ldap/benutzer-logins am hut (bis auf die tatsache, das es eine intranetseite gibt, welche die userdaten mit denen von LDAP vergleicht jedoch, im moment nur für meine testumgebung... also unfrequentiert...)

zu phpldapadmin... welchen einfluss hat phpldapadmin auf die performance? die "webmin" oberfläche ist mir bekannt aber ich wüsste nicht das ich damit irgendeine relevante einstellung zu indexes oder suchreinfolge machen kann. oder?

der LDAP server zieht diese oder nächste woche auf einen anderen server um... mal sehen ob das problem bestehen bleibt.... bzw. ob sich was verändert

belial

----------

## laoshi

Der ldap server scheint jetzt soweit zu laufen, aber wenn ich

auf die phpldapadmin seite gehe bekomm ich die fehlermeldung, dass php wohl kein ldap unterstützt?

Wie bekomm ich php mit ldap unterstützung installiert?

bei den USE_FLAGS ldap mit einbaun hat nicht geholfen :/

----------

## xy77

Hallo.

Danke für das Howto, hat recht unkompliziert geklappt. phpldapadmin klappt auch.

Was ich jetzt gerne machen würde ist ldap im sylpheed-claws addressbook zu verwenden. Kann mir da jemand Infos zu geben? Ich hab im Netz nichts weiterführendes gefunden. Ich komme soweit, dass er mit dem Server verbindet, aber ich kann keine Einträge erstellen und sehe auch nichts, was schon da ist.

Hat das was mit Bind DN und Bind Passwort zu tun?

- xy77

----------

## Marlo

 *xy77 wrote:*   

> Hallo.
> 
> Was ich jetzt gerne machen würde ist ldap im sylpheed-claws addressbook zu verwenden. Kann mir da jemand Infos zu geben?
> 
> 

 

Hi,

deine Frage scheint mit ldap nichts zu tun zu haben sondern mit dem besagtem addressbock, weshalb ich dazu raten würde, einen neuen threat aufzumachen.

Gruß 

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *laoshi wrote:*   

> Der ldap server scheint jetzt soweit zu laufen, aber wenn ich
> 
> auf die phpldapadmin seite gehe bekomm ich die fehlermeldung, dass php wohl kein ldap unterstützt?
> 
> Wie bekomm ich php mit ldap unterstützung installiert?
> ...

 

Hi,

hast du das Problem in der Zwischenzeit lösen können, dann gib doch bitte einen Zwischenbericht für die Nutzer, die nach Dir dieses Problem auch haben könnten.

Herzlichen Dank

Ma

----------

## laoshi

Ah, ja hab ich.

War nur kurz danach krank und hab gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Ich hab aber auch nur php neu emerged und dann liefs auch.

Also use flag + neu emergen sollte wohl doch reichen. Weiss leider nicht mehr was ich da genau verpennt hab :-/

----------

## KpR2000

Mit phpldapadmin habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass sich jeder per Anonymous einloggen darf. Wie kann ich dies in meiner openldap Konfiguration verbieten?

----------

## Marlo

Mit dem Wechsel von false auf true an der richtigen Stelle in der config.php

```

$servers[$i]['disable_anon_bind'] = true;

```

Ma

----------

## KpR2000

 *Quote:*   

> $servers[$i]['disable_anon_bind'] = true; 

 

danke, das sperrt natürlich nur den anonymen Zugang über phpldapadmin. Es ist weiterhin jedem gestattet auf den openldap Server anonym zuzugreifen. Diesen anonymen Zugriff möchte ich generell unterbinden.

Wie müsste ich dafür vorgehen?

----------

## Marlo

 *KpR2000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie müsste ich dafür vorgehen?

 

Einen neuen Tread aufmachen!

Grüße

Ma

----------

## ian!

Threadeigentum von Marlboro an Kobler übertragen. Siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369415.html

----------

